# Camera error and HP Touchpad Keyboard can't pair



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I got 2 issues which I can't find any info on here:

Whenever I press on the camera icon in CM7 A3 I get "Camera error Cannot connect to camera"
Tried going through the mentioned details regarding pairing my BT HP Touchpad Keyboard without success (it is paired in WebOS and I did try the "0000" method mentioned in a thread on here). It just won't connect!


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

So, when you're connecting it, you enter 0000 as your password for it on the touchpad, then type 0000 on your bt keyboard and press enter.

I use the stock keyboard with the touchpad pretty much every day at work.


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

The camera is a known issue with cm7 ATM and there is no known workaround. As has been mentioned, the BT keyboard should not be an issue. I have a logitech BT keyboard for the iPad and it pairs and connects fine. I use it daily. If you are having problems connecting, go to BT settings, long press on the keyboard and forget it. Then turn the keyboard on and find it using discovery, select pair, type 0000 on the TP and then 0000 on the keyboard, it should connect. If not, there may be an issue with your keyboard.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

CoolI thanks! Forgot to press "enter" at the end...

Sucks for the Camera issue though


----------

